# How to release a bee from a spider's web



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Interesting AB. I too have found bees in webs and released them. Three years ago 9before becoming a beekeeper) I would not have given it a second thought


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Big web here had three of them in it after they started flying yesterday. It's three bees, and off the beaten flight path. Not worried about it. When I had top bars I had lids on them that were conducive to spiders making webs right in front of the entrance and on occasion I'd have to clear them off. Surprisingly no spiders have tried building webs in between the metal fence I have set up in front of my nucs.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I've got a bumper crop of black widows underneath most of my hives this year, some real beauties too... I don't mind them, figure they get the sick and the dumb ones wandering around aimlessly.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

There is a clothes line, a fence, some tree branches and some tall sunflowers. It an urban bee yard and I'm focusing the bees thru a certain spot and it's working until the spiders came along. I knew it'd happen and just knock the webs down first thing in the morning. My other bee yards have no such silly flight path.
Just can't watch a creature struggle helplessly. As a boy I'd torture the same bee, then the spider too.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Jul 12, 2012)

Carefully!


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Spiders gotta eat too.


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

DanielD said:


> Spiders gotta eat too.


No, they don't!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Got a twofer (release) this morning and executed the spider with extreme prejudice. They needed them two extra bees today. 

It took me a few days to figure out that I had to kill the spider or she's back tomorrow. Duh. 
Getting to be a spider free zone or at least less. I'm going to have to start painting dead spiders on the fence to count kills.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I like spiders almost as much as I like bees. They don't eat many.

I rescue spiders when I find them indoors. But then again, I even rescue rattlesnakes and copperheads from the yard rather than kill them.

Well, you _*have *_to be a little crazy to raise stinging insects as pets, right?


----------

